# FUNKY STYLEZ ENGRAVING



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Ok, i have been told numerous times that i needed to start a new topic to showcase some of my work and i also talked to a few people this weekend at a show who led me to believe the same thing. I am a new engraver and i love to get down on some custom stuff for people. And for those of you who read my other topic, my engraving is NOT done with a dremel tool. I did start the other topic in the bike section when i was just practicing and learning but since then, i have gotten me an actual engraving machine. I have the same tool that alot of the MAJOR engravers use out there. If you are looking to get some engraving done, hit me up as i am reasonably priced with a quick turnaround. I can have your parts back to you for you to chrome (raw steel) or i can also get you prices from my local chrome guy....Advance Chrome Connection. Prices will obviously be cheaper if you decide to get them chromed your self. My phone number is 214-687-2130, and my name is Chad. Any questions, please call or PM me on here. I have been on layitlow since 2002 and have 100% positive feedback for every type of transaction i have been involved with. Now...............lets get to the good stuff....     

some handlebars and crown and forks i did...all for the same bike...



























[imghttp://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/ROLLERZSATOWN/austinshow009.jpg[/img]










a sprocket....









a crown....



























handlebars for the same bike...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hydraulic pump tanks, not done yet....took my time on these but customer knew that before we started cause i got alot of bike parts that needed to be done..




































some motor end caps...





































forks for another bike...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

an accessory bike stand that we made....
































































STAY TUNED AS I HAVE A FEW THINGS IN WORK RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON....THANKS FOR LOOKING...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dude does great work people, i have seen it up close and in person, looks just as good in person as it does in pics.... actually it looks better in person because the camera doesn't catch all the little details  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

looks S W E E T !!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 19 2008, 08:58 PM~10690815
> *dude does great work people, i have seen it up close and in person, looks just as good in person as it does in pics.... actually it looks better in person because the camera doesn't catch all the little details  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot bRO, like i siad, got some more pics coming soon...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2008, 04:58 AM~10690815
> *dude does great work people, i have seen it up close and in person, looks just as good in person as it does in pics.... actually it looks better in person because the camera doesn't catch all the little details  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You need to do a bike man you already got the display and upholstery skillz


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10690901
> *You need to do a bike man you already got the display and upholstery skillz
> *


im gonna do one to display with my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10690901
> *You need to do a bike man you already got the display and upholstery skillz
> *


hes gonna do my dispaly too....soon once i get everything for the display :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Looking good! keep up the good work man.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2008, 05:10 AM~10690944
> *im gonna do one to display with my 64  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah bro that'll be tight :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

really nice bro looks tight


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

GREAT I WILL SEND YOU SOME PARTS


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 09:35 PM~10691245
> *GREAT I WILL SEND YOU SOME PARTS
> *


Hell yeah Roy.....you know San Antonio bROthers get that hook up...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i like the fast turn around time and the good ole boy customer service :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 09:42 PM~10691323
> *i like the fast turn around time and the good ole boy customer service :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT HAVE A HAT FOR HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 07:45 PM~10691350
> *I MIGHT HAVE A HAT FOR HIM :biggrin:
> *


you got a chrome dome??? :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt for my bROther


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 19 2008, 09:45 PM~10691350
> *I MIGHT HAVE A HAT FOR HIM :biggrin:
> *


Well we know where lil roy gets it from. Hahahahaha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY HOMIE YOU DO SOME GOOD ASS WORK KEEP IT UP DOGG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 20 2008, 05:55 AM~10691474
> *ttt for my bROther
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some bad ass work..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

just given much props !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2008, 10:48 PM~10692987
> *some bad ass work..
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE HOMIE GOOD WORK


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 20 2008, 05:55 PM~10697925
> *just given much props !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tanks alot bro, it was cool meeting you this weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What was your name before you changed it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2008, 02:59 AM~10698371
> *What was your name before you changed it?
> *


85Regal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 20 2008, 07:25 PM~10698611
> *85Regal
> *


nope
tangy85regalrider
or some gay shit like that :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10700549
> *nope
> tangy85regalrider
> or some gay shit like that :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


85_regal_ryda


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

some knockoffs for a homie of mine....this is the first one, got 3 more...

whoops forgot the pic..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 22 2008, 01:16 AM~10706141
> *some knockoffs for a homie of mine....this is the first one, got 3 more...
> 
> whoops forgot the pic..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


That's nice, I like those little dots :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 21 2008, 05:16 PM~10706141
> *some knockoffs for a homie of mine....this is the first one, got 3 more...
> 
> whoops forgot the pic..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 21 2008, 03:16 PM~10706141
> *some knockoffs for a homie of mine....this is the first one, got 3 more...
> 
> whoops forgot the pic..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


SICK DOGG YOU GOT SOME SKILL


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 21 2008, 07:43 PM~10707170
> *SICK DOGG YOU GOT SOME SKILL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

funk will u be in san marcos


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 21 2008, 07:53 PM~10707253
> *funk will u be in san marcos
> *


nah, im not gonna make it...why wassup...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 21 2008, 08:09 PM~10708696
> *nah, im not gonna make it...why wassup...
> *


but ill be there to rep his work :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 21 2008, 10:09 PM~10708696
> *nah, im not gonna make it...why wassup...
> *



knightsgirl19 gotta get some things 2 ya


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

finished the knockoffs.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10724045
> *finished the knockoffs.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 07:40 PM~10724045
> *finished the knockoffs.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10724045
> *finished the knockoffs.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn funk :wow: that looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 23 2008, 10:16 PM~10724411
> *Damn funk :wow: that looks real good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10724045
> *finished the knockoffs.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


loooking good bro


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

chad ima hit you up tomorrow to go c ur work in person man knock offs look good man


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10724045
> *finished the knockoffs.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN.jus keeps getting better,thats badass bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

loving the knockoffs keep it up


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt....thanks for the love homies...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 24 2008, 06:18 PM~10729260
> *ttt....thanks for the love homies...
> *


hey chad are you born and raised fort worth if so what part?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 04:19 PM~10729272
> *hey chad are you born and raised fort worth if so what part?
> *


wtf?????????????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:19 PM~10729272
> *hey chad are you born and raised fort worth if so what part?
> *


NOPE.....just moved up here about a year and a half ago...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

NICE WORK BRO...I MIGHT HAVE TO SEND YOU SOME OF MY PARTS SO YOU CAN GET DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 26 2008, 01:32 PM~10738792
> *NICE WORK BRO...I MIGHT HAVE TO SEND YOU SOME OF MY PARTS SO YOU CAN GET DOWN :biggrin:
> *


shit hit me up bRO...you know all the bROthers get that hook up....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 11:55 AM~10738929
> *shit hit me up bRO...you know all the bROthers get that hook up....
> *


me too :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 23 2008, 07:40 PM~10724045
> *finished the knockoffs.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i just got back from seeing these knockoffs in person these pics dont do justice to chads work man cant wait to see em in chrome 

thanks chad for invitin me out there let me know whats up on what we talk bout


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10739975
> *i just got back from seeing these knockoffs in person these pics dont do justice to chads work man cant wait to see em in chrome
> 
> thanks chad for invitin me out there let me know whats up on what we talk bout
> *


thnaks alot man, and i will definately let you know something


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 26 2008, 03:45 PM~10739559
> * nice work
> *


haha...wassup REC, aint seen you on here in a while...whats going on...whats the big surprise i keep hearing about...hopefully you aint got a new frame for us... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: its less than a week now so you can show us...if you had to miss a show to do it, im sure we wont be able to build something to beat it in 4 days...hook up the pics homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

we wont but i might :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 04:54 PM~10740000
> *thnaks alot man, and i will definately let you know something
> *


already man ima try to draw that out in the next few days so we can start on that frame work


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> *we wont but i might *


i hope you say that when my bikes comes around lol ur boy funkytown roller just convinced me to let you paint my bike its comin just give me some time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im ready when you are


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 26 2008, 05:00 PM~10740034
> *already man ima try to draw that out in the next few days so we can start on that frame work
> *


i already talked to mike too, he said bring it on....trading work is always welcomed...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 05:05 PM~10740053
> *i already talked to mike too, he said bring it on....trading work is always welcomed...
> *


im try to draw but since i know i suck in need help lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10740069
> *im try to draw but since i know i suck in need help lol
> *


lemme see waht i can come up with


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

remember the theme and i would like a style like your tank on the new bike kinda dimond you know but ill leave it up to you u da artist lol


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 01:55 PM~10738929
> *shit hit me up bRO...you know all the bROthers get that hook up....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 06:48 PM~10690675
> *Ok, i have been told numerous times that i needed to start a new topic to showcase some of my work and i also talked to a few people this weekend at a show who led me to believe the same thing.  I am a new engraver and i love to get down on some custom stuff for people.  And for those of you who read my other topic, my engraving is NOT done with a dremel tool.  I did start the other topic in the bike section when i was just practicing and learning but since then, i have gotten me an actual engraving machine.  I have the same tool that alot of the MAJOR engravers use out there.  If you are looking to get some engraving done, hit me up as i am reasonably priced with a quick turnaround.  I can have your parts back to you for you to chrome (raw steel) or i can also get you prices from my local chrome guy....Advance Chrome Connection.  Prices will obviously be cheaper if you decide to get them chromed your self.  My phone number is 214-687-2130, and my name is Chad.  Any questions, please call or PM me on here.  I have been on layitlow since 2002 and have 100% positive feedback for every type of transaction i have been involved with.  Now...............lets get to the good stuff....
> 
> some handlebars and crown and forks i did...all for the same bike...
> ...


showoff :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

post up that chain gaurd it was nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whaz up ricky i see you


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 06:37 PM~10740453
> *showoff :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 06:37 PM~10740453
> *showoff :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i HAVE to though, gotta get my name out there, like the Kandyshop...


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 07:45 PM~10741720
> *i HAVE to though, gotta get my name out there, like the Kandyshop...
> *


shit im still tryin


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 26 2008, 07:45 PM~10741720
> *i HAVE to though, gotta get my name out there, like the Kandyshop...
> *


i sent you that pm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 26 2008, 05:56 PM~10741287
> *whaz up ricky i see you
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

************DEAL OF A LIFETIME....MUST READ************

ok, heres my predicament, i dont have pics of everything i have done, so heres what i am going to do....

i will offer to do 10 sets at $100...... all the sets will be different though, i am looking to do these sets....

2-monte carlo
2-buick
1, maybe 2 cadillac (already waiting to do one set from someone)
1 ford.....if anyone wants them
2-chevy
2 sets with your club logo on them.....

these prices will go for the first 10 people who get with me...i need more advertising and YOU need engraved knockoffs, so we all win.... once i have accumulated the pics i need of each of these, these prices will no longer be available and the going price will be $150....i will update this list as i get customers...so lets get it going people...(price does not include shipping charges to get them back to you or chroming, if you want chrome you must add another $125 to the total...)


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

damn homie keep up da good work man u got talent :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@May 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10758044
> *damn homie keep up da good work man u got talent :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

man chad i wish i could jump on this now lol to much stuff at one time


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 28 2008, 10:18 PM~10758514
> *man chad i wish i could jump on this now lol to much stuff at one time
> *


yeah i know, it takes alil time man...dont worry...we got ya fool...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 28 2008, 10:18 PM~10758514
> *man chad i wish i could jump on this now lol to much stuff at one time
> *


*Car Club: Shh!!! Don't Tell Nobody!!!

*

oh shit!!! Estrella no mas. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 10:40 PM~10758787
> *Car Club: Shh!!! Don't Tell Nobody!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol who nows still workin on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@May 28 2008, 10:43 PM~10758812
> *lol who nows still workin on it
> *


he bro that *beater* frame you got. :nono: 

come pick up this girls *SCHWINN *I have here for ya.

gimme 25 bucks and its all you. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 10:45 PM~10758829
> *he bro that beater frame you got. :nono:
> 
> come pick up this girls SCHWINN I have here for ya.
> ...


hell yeah, get that one man...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup FOOOOOL!!! Just got in from corpus fixin to go to bed. Thats a good deal on those knockoffs...people should jump on that....I dont no if we gona lift the monte this weekend cuz my brackets havent come in yetbut ill let u no.... TTYL bRO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 29 2008, 02:11 AM~10760204
> *Wassup FOOOOOL!!! Just got in from corpus fixin to go to bed. Thats a good deal on those knockoffs...people should jump on that....I dont no if we gona lift the monte this weekend cuz my brackets havent come in yetbut ill let u no.... TTYL bRO
> *


ok....lets do your knockoffs... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 29 2008, 08:49 AM~10760783
> *ok....lets do your knockoffs... :biggrin:
> *


I got the 3 wing k/o they aint mine. Id rather do a 2 wing but if u got some ideas for a 3 wing let me no!!!! Later homie goin to do my THANG!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 29 2008, 08:49 AM~10760783
> *ok....lets do your knockoffs... :biggrin:
> *


I got the 3 wing k/o they aint mine. Id rather do a 2 wing but if u got some ideas for a 3 wing let me no!!!! Later homie goin to do my THANG!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 29 2008, 12:34 PM~10762324
> *I got the 3 wing k/o they aint mine. Id rather do a 2 wing but if u got some ideas for a 3 wing let me no!!!! Later homie goin to do my THANG!!!
> *


i can hook em up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2008, 10:45 PM~10758829
> *he bro that beater frame you got. :nono:
> 
> come pick up this girls SCHWINN I have here for ya.
> ...


already juan i want that frame pm sent


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 28 2008, 10:26 PM~10758598
> *yeah i know, it takes alil time man...dont worry...we got ya fool...
> *


i just gotta keep tellin myself bike first bike first :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i like your style of stippling.. very different


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@May 29 2008, 07:26 PM~10765332
> *i like your style of stippling.. very different
> *


thanks man...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

can you stipple me some parts? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey bRO i got sum 2 wing k/o's 4 ya. I'll get them 2 ya at the meeting 2 at a time 4 my monte. We'll talk more about it later . TTYL :yes:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:


> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 31 2008, 12:29 AM~10775918
> *Hey bRO i got sum 2 wing k/o's 4 ya. I'll get them 2 ya at the meeting 2 at a time 4 my monte. We'll talk more about it later . TTYL :yes:
> *


thats cool...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

h town is getting takenover soon


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 2 2008, 08:08 PM~10783622
> *h town is getting takenover soon
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 3 2008, 07:00 PM~10791442
> *:0
> *


c u sunday rec :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

NICE WORK CHAD. ILL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOON..


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 09:04 PM~10791484
> *im coming for u sunday rec :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 47_CHEVY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10792726
> *NICE WORK CHAD. ILL HAVE TO HIT YOU UP SOON..
> *


thanks bROther, just let me know..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:around:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

what do u use to do your engraving like that a big dremel or what thats nice but someone post of there engraving gun to show me 

thanx


----------



## ccboxer13 (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 19 2008, 06:49 PM~10690702
> *hydraulic pump tanks, not done yet....took my time on these but customer knew that before we started cause i got alot of bike parts that needed to be done..
> 
> 
> ...















badass can you tell me what kind of tool you use to do your work of art.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Wexican (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

be on da look out for funky stylez new line of custom knockoffs


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

i need some knockoffs john knows what kind just tell me how much so i can send you the money. thanks


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 9 2008, 11:05 PM~10834680
> *i need some  knockoffs john knows what kind just tell me how much so i can send you the money. thanks
> *


ohh kandy shop knockoffs? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 9 2008, 09:09 PM~10834727
> *ohh kandy shop knockoffs? :0
> *


that would be nice


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 9 2008, 11:10 PM~10834742
> *that would be nice
> *


do it ill sport em


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

layitlow whore knockoffs :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2008, 11:14 PM~10834790
> *layitlow whore knockoffs :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2008, 11:14 PM~10834790
> *layitlow whore knockoffs :0
> *


i know you have some


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2008, 09:14 PM~10834790
> *layitlow whore knockoffs :0
> *


chad needs ttt knockoffs


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2008, 11:14 PM~10834790
> *layitlow whore knockoffs :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 







did you get that box i sent up there with john


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looksing good bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2008, 07:43 AM~10836644
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> did you get that box i sent up there with john
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10843238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:42 AM~10843517
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnaks alot gino, definatley means alot coming from you... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10843238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS NICE :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 11 2008, 08:50 PM~10849731
> *DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS NICE  :cheesy:
> *


get those custom parts engraved homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 11 2008, 06:52 PM~10849737
> *get those custom parts engraved homie
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

fast turn around time


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT, gonna have some more pics soon


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice work


----------



## LaYiNgItLoW (Jun 9, 2008)

I seen them in real life and they look good :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 12 2008, 11:07 PM~10859501
> *:0
> *


i take it you got 'em :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 10:56 PM~10860554
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

another set of knockoffs im working on for a customer in New York....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sweet


----------



## LaYiNgItLoW (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 13 2008, 01:47 PM~10864177
> *another set of knockoffs im working on for a customer in New York....
> 
> 
> ...


dam that shit looks clean


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 13 2008, 01:47 PM~10864177
> *another set of knockoffs im working on for a customer in New York....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GO YANKEES!!!!! LOOKS GOOD bRO :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

^^^^i knew you would like those....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 13 2008, 05:50 PM~10865849
> *:0 GO YANKEES!!!!! LOOKS GOOD bRO  :biggrin:
> *


go buick


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice knockoffs


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY DOGGGG


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 14 2008, 11:56 PM~10871798
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY DOGGGG
> *


same you homie...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT most def the best in Foros.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

finished the set.... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

OH YEAH AND THESE ARE THE PICS OF THEM POLISHED....BEFORE CHROME...MY CHROMER DON'T FUCK AROUND....:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE THOSE SHIT LOOKS SICK


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

just wait til i post the chorme pics....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 17 2008, 07:04 PM~10891981
> *finished the set.... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> OH YEAH AND THESE ARE THE PICS OF THEM POLISHED....BEFORE CHROME...MY CHROMER DON'T FUCK AROUND....:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


HELL YEA LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> finished the set.... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:
> 
> OH YEAH AND THESE ARE THE PICS OF THEM POLISHED....BEFORE CHROME...MY CHROMER DON'T FUCK AROUND....:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think i just found out where im sending my engraving when its time..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 09:16 AM~10895696
> *i think i just found out where im sending my engraving when its time..
> *


don't think about it....just do it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 18 2008, 07:29 AM~10895740
> *don't think about it....just do it
> *


im not a bug fan of engraving.. one reason why i didnt do any on my bikes..
but seeing you work makes me want some..i just dont know what i want done..

maybe ill have you do my custom steering wheel for my elco..ill let you know whats up when i get it.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 07:16 AM~10895696
> *i think i just found out where im sending my engraving when its time..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 18 2008, 09:29 AM~10895740
> *don't think about it....just do it
> *


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 18 2008, 05:50 PM~10900574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > finished the set.... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:
> >
> > OH YEAH AND THESE ARE THE PICS OF THEM POLISHED....BEFORE CHROME...MY CHROMER DON'T FUCK AROUND....:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> >
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

might have to have you do mine. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2008, 10:09 PM~10901691
> *might have to have you do mine. :biggrin:
> *


well wassup...im down..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

let me finish this bike first :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2008, 09:36 AM~10904527
> *let me finish this bike first :biggrin:
> *


oh god damn...hopefully im still somewhat young and havent developed arthritis in my hands and shit... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10906379
> *oh god damn...hopefully im still somewhat young and havent developed arthritis in my hands and shit... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 17 2008, 08:04 PM~10891981
> *finished the set.... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> OH YEAH AND THESE ARE THE PICS OF THEM POLISHED....BEFORE CHROME...MY CHROMER DON'T FUCK AROUND....:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks for all the love homies...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10906379
> *oh god damn...hopefully im still somewhat young and havent developed arthritis in my hands and shit... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ass hole


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ha!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2008, 11:28 PM~10910557
> *ass hole
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think the score is about 10 to 1 now juan :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2008, 06:06 PM~10921061
> *i think the score is about 10 to 1 now juan :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

yes or no still work in progress


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2008, 07:43 PM~10935200
> *no
> *


damn keep workin i guess


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10935264
> *damn keep workin i guess
> *


too cartoonish...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

heres some knockoffs i finished today for one of my Minnesota bROthers.....now to chrome


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 23 2008, 09:56 PM~10936290
> *heres some knockoffs i finished today for one of my Minnesota bROthers.....now to chrome
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup homies!!!!!! Nice work Chad! Keep it up.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

another set done yesterday... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

also did this today, can't say for who though....


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 24 2008, 10:38 PM~10945009
> *another set done yesterday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 24 2008, 09:39 PM~10945017
> *also did this today, can't say for who though....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn these look nice...great work bRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

scroll work keeps getting more gooder :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 25 2008, 12:05 AM~10945266
> *scroll work keeps getting more gooder  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Does it keep getting more gooder


----------



## Luxury R.O. 745i (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10945009
> *another set done yesterday... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bRO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 12:06 AM~10945276
> *Does it keep getting more gooder
> *


precisely


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 24 2008, 11:39 PM~10945017
> *also did this today, can't say for who though....
> 
> 
> ...


can you tell me? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 24 2008, 09:39 PM~10945017
> *also did this today, can't say for who though....
> 
> 
> ...



DAM THAT CAME OUT FUCKING SICK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 25 2008, 05:17 PM~10950212
> *can you tell me? :cheesy:
> *


what *****, you think your special....?


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 25 2008, 09:18 PM~10951821
> *what *****, you think your special....?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


u best believe foo :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10951868
> *u best believe foo  :0
> *


shit *****, maybe "special ed" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 25 2008, 09:33 PM~10951947
> *shit *****, maybe "special ed"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

looks real nice :0  see u in longview at wego


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10952177
> *looks real nice  :0   see u in longview at wego
> *


yeah i should be there, but not sure yet, thats the weekend of my anniversary and i dont know if the wife is going to appreciate that one....plus when i do the math, as well as they are scoring REC and Problemas, (he scored like 15 more points this past show than he did at the 93.3 show) theres no way i can keep him behind me so its almost pointless to go for $4/gallon in my truck and an entry fee and hotel and all that, i dont know, i may jsut take my wife out that night...if i dont make it, you guys have fun though, i dont think john is gonna make that 5-6 hour trip from san antonio either...thats just too far man........for just a bike..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

big up's bro looking real good


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 25 2008, 07:18 PM~10951821
> *what *****, you think your special....?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

u know i got the truck ready chad ill take it for ya


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got some goods coming your way brotha :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 09:04 AM~10954670
> *yeah i should be there, but not sure yet, thats the weekend of my anniversary and i dont know if the wife is going to appreciate that one....plus when i do the math, as well as they are scoring REC and Problemas, (he scored like 15 more points this past show than he did at the 93.3 show) theres no way i can keep him behind me so its almost pointless to go for $4/gallon in my truck and an entry fee and hotel and all that, i dont know, i may jsut take my wife out that night...if i dont make it, you guys have fun though, i dont think john is gonna make that 5-6 hour trip from san antonio either...thats just too far man........for just a bike..
> *


Im rollin out there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10960796
> *Im rollin out there
> *


i call bullshit


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

lookn good Chad , hopefully u can do some work for me :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Jun 27 2008, 09:57 AM~10963439
> *lookn good Chad , hopefully u can do some work for me  :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

you guys know i got my bROthers on this.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 30 2008, 05:24 PM~10983839
> *you guys know i got my bROthers on this.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know, im just bored as hell


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

finished this set yesterday...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

just did this plaque today for a homie of mine from the "Big M"


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11008802
> *just did this plaque today for a homie of mine from the "Big M"
> 
> 
> ...



NOW OFF TO CHROME.....(YEP, THIS IS JUST POLISHED.....MY CHROMER AINT FUCKIN AROUND PEOPLE)


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks tight. need to do my little ROLLERZ PLAQUE


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:0 good work


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 3 2008, 06:36 PM~11008775
> *finished this set yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: DAM THATS LOOKING GOOD AS FUCK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got my stuff today. its on the way to you brotha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 3 2008, 06:40 PM~11008802
> *just did this plaque today for a homie of mine from the "Big M"
> 
> 
> ...


NICE  this first pic. says a lot


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 3 2008, 06:40 PM~11008802
> *just did this plaque today for a homie of mine from the "Big M"
> 
> 
> ...


how much are bike plaques running just curious  looks good is it hard to think of ideas for small areas ? and those forks look awesome


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

this is a car plaque, pm me a pic of you rbike plaque...


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

TTTMFT


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Damn your shit looks real clean bro


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

good lucking engraving


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

looking my bad


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

a couple plaques i sent out today.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





































another one...:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Came out nice


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:27 PM~11063933
> *Came out nice
> *


thanks.... :biggrin: 

got some other shit at the house, come check it out this weekend.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11064056
> *thanks.... :biggrin:
> 
> got some other shit at the house, come check it out this weekend.. :0  :0  :0
> *


I role by tomorrow. I bring the corona I owe you


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2008, 12:42 PM~11064061
> *I role by tomorrow. I bring the corona I owe you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

okay, jsut call first, probably wont be home till about 6 p.m.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 11 2008, 12:43 PM~11064066
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> okay, jsut call first, probably wont be home till about 6 p.m.
> *


  pme your number. i dont got it


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

another set of forks......




































and a lil something else....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nice cylinder homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: engraving look nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 12 2008, 01:55 PM~11072423
> *:thumbsup: engraving look nice
> *


you sellin your bike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt 4 some new pics


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2008, 12:20 AM~11095267
> *ttt 4 some new pics
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looking good chad. and damn them polished parts look like chrome.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn dawg.. you gettin down...

i seriously need to find something to get engraved by you..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 04:44 PM~11096369
> *damn dawg.. you gettin down...
> 
> i seriously need to find something to get engraved by you..
> *


me too


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 12 2008, 12:31 PM~11071872
> *another set of forks......
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11095267
> *ttt 4 some new pics
> *


ASK AND YE SHALL RECIEVE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


SOME PARTS I DID LAST NIGHT, STAYED UP TIL 2:30 THIS A.M.DOING THESE....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

AND DID THIS TODAY.....AIR TANK FOR SOMEBODY.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

NICE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 16 2008, 04:32 AM~11097139
> *ASK AND YE SHALL RECIEVE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SOME PARTS I DID LAST NIGHT, STAYED UP TIL 2:30 THIS A.M.DOING THESE....
> 
> ...


 :around: :rant: Damn those came out bad ass. Is it harder or easier for you to do all those dots versus the scratch engraving style? Seems like it would be harder lining all those little dots up :dunno:

very bad ass bro I'm gonna post those pics up in TNT topic :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2008, 09:04 PM~11097365
> *  :around:  :rant:  Damn those came out bad ass.  Is it harder or easier for you to do all those dots versus the scratch engraving style?  Seems like it would be harder lining all those little dots up :dunno:
> 
> very bad ass bro I'm gonna post those pics up in TNT topic  :cheesy:
> *


thanks...it aint to bad to do the dots, the stipling background is more wear and tear on the actual engraver though...and it takes a bit longer thats why it costs a lil more...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 16 2008, 05:22 AM~11097566
> *thanks...it aint to bad to do the dots, the stipling background is more wear and tear on the actual engraver though...and it takes a bit longer thats why it costs a lil more...
> *


Ah ok I got ya well either way both styles are bad ass. I didnt see a pic of the front of the mirrors though :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11097152
> *AND DID THIS TODAY.....AIR TANK FOR SOMEBODY.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats hardcore :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2008, 09:26 PM~11097618
> *Ah ok I got ya well either way both styles are bad ass.  I didnt see a pic of the front of the mirrors though :dunno:
> *


because its a mirror, we didnt do that, those will be smooth and chrome, like a mirror......*****.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

niceeeeee


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 16 2008, 05:39 AM~11097809
> *because its a mirror, we didnt do that, those will be smooth and chrome, like a mirror......*****.. :biggrin:
> *


Word


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn bro u get down mayne!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Jul 15 2008, 10:16 PM~11098197
> *
> *


wassup fool.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11102451
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 15 2008, 06:34 PM~11097152
> *AND DID THIS TODAY.....AIR TANK FOR SOMEBODY.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING SICK :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11097139
> *ASK AND YE SHALL RECIEVE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SOME PARTS I DID LAST NIGHT, STAYED UP TIL 2:30 THIS A.M.DOING THESE....
> 
> ...


Lookin good Chad keep it up...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good looking stuff


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11103425
> *good looking stuff
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 08:25 PM~11123849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Who dod your banners?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 09:34 PM~11124206
> *KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2008, 08:25 PM~11123849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Jul 22 2008, 01:19 PM~11146463
> *TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


x2


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks bROthers.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

my bad :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx for bustin yo ass to finish these for me


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

glad you like....


heres some pics of some forks i did over the weekend...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

heres a gas tank cover i did for a homie today, started it, and finished it, TODAY......now thats turnaround.... uffin: uffin: uffin: 

just got this piece last night, and tonight it is done.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MY HAND IS HELLA SORE FROM DOING AT THAT ENGRAVING ON MY SONS BIKE......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good. good thing WE take care of our last minute customers


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11201834
> *MY HAND IS HELLA SORE FROM DOING AT THAT ENGRAVING ON MY SONS BIKE......
> *


well i got this bump forming on my middle finger....almost like a bunion but not on my foot, its on my finger.....fucker hurst bad too, especially on days like today, that was almost 6 hours straight.....after im done, my finger makes me almost be like :tears: :tears: :tears: and when my wife first seen it she was like


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 28 2008, 10:36 PM~11201848
> *looks good. good thing WE take care of our last minute customers
> *


hell yeah bRother, you know it... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11201872
> *well i got this bump forming on my middle finger....almost like a bunion but not on my foot, its on my finger.....fucker hurst bad too, especially on days like today, that was almost 6 hours straight.....after im done, my finger makes me almost be like  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: and when my wife first seen it she was like
> *


SOONA S YOU PUT THAT HOW DOWN...CANT EVEN OPEN UP YOUR HAND...GUESS THAT SOMETHING THAT NOTS GOING TO GO AWAY....I GOT THAT BUMP ON MY MIDDLE FINGER TO...DRAWING FOR HELLA YRS...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jul 29 2008, 09:37 AM~11204659
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 29 2008, 05:52 PM~11204736
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rant:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 11:05 AM~11205134
> *:rant:
> *


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11201821
> *heres a gas tank cover i did for a homie today, started it, and finished it, TODAY......now thats turnaround.... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> just got this piece last night, and tonight it is done.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


sweet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got it thankx


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 30 2008, 03:52 AM~11209946
> *sweet
> *


Yo I sent you a PM did you get it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 29 2008, 06:34 AM~11201821
> *heres a gas tank cover i did for a homie today, started it, and finished it, TODAY......now thats turnaround.... uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> 
> just got this piece last night, and tonight it is done.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Damn I need to learn how to engrave :thumbsup: Bad ass work bro :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Pages « < 13 14 15 16 > 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, FunkytownRoller
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 29 2008, 10:27 PM~11211251
> *Pages « < 13 14 15 16 >
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :uh: **** ASS *****


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 07:28 PM~11211264
> *:uh:  **** ASS *****
> *


U JUST MAD BECAUSE NOBODY SHOWS U LOVE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 29 2008, 10:31 PM~11211303
> *U JUST MAD BECAUSE NOBODY SHOWS U LOVE
> *


:| that sound like some training day shit. :nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 30 2008, 03:52 AM~11209946
> *sweet
> *


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 10:34 PM~11211344
> *
> *


yea i got it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jul 30 2008, 06:45 AM~11211495
> *yea i got it
> *


Cool you workin on it?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

All parts picked up and delivered from lubbock to houston and ft. worth to corpus done by RPS "ROLLERZ PARCEL SERVICE"


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:34 PM~11211344
> *
> *


x2


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 30 2008, 10:55 PM~11220658
> *All parts picked up and delivered from lubbock to houston and ft. worth to corpus done by RPS  "ROLLERZ PARCEL SERVICE"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT endorses Funky Styles and Kandyshop :thumbsup: Two high quality shops right out of TX.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 31 2008, 08:54 AM~11223562
> *TNT endorses Funky Styles and Kandyshop :thumbsup:  Two high quality shops right out of TX.
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:57 PM~11224651
> *:0
> *


oooohhhhhh, you didnt knoooowwww...................


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

why does TX have to be sooooooo far from So Cal


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:15 PM~11224854
> *why does TX have to be sooooooo far from So Cal
> *


its only a fedex/ups box away.... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 11:25 AM~11224941
> *its only a fedex/ups box away.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah , but I want a BIGGGGG box !!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:27 PM~11224967
> *yeah , but I want a BIGGGGG box !!!!!!!
> *


ship it to my job, we gotta forklift.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 31 2008, 12:28 PM~11225521
> *ship it to my job, we gotta forklift.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 11:27 AM~11224967
> *yeah , but I want a BIGGGGG box !!!!!!!
> *


you ROLLERZ you should have deep pockets my brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 08:52 PM~11229587
> *you ROLLERZ  you should have deep pockets my brotha
> *


mine have a hole at the bottom.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I USE THE CHICAGO PNEUMATIC DREMEL IT WORK GOOD FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 10:54 PM~11244945
> *I USE THE CHICAGO PNEUMATIC DREMEL IT WORK GOOD FOR ME  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 2 2008, 08:22 AM~11240926
> *mine have a hole at the bottom.
> *


better sew it up homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 3 2008, 10:05 AM~11246105
> *x2
> *


wassup man, i seen you were trying it out, pretty soon everyone is gonna be doing their own stuff... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: i thinks its cool like that though.....i seen them pneumatic dremels but didnt wanna drop the cash one one and it not work, so i opted for the actual engraver


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2008, 09:24 AM~11246439
> *wassup man, i seen you were trying it out, pretty soon everyone is gonna be doing their own stuff... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i thinks its cool like that though.....i seen them pneumatic dremels but didnt wanna drop the cash one one and it not work, so i opted for the actual engraver
> *


say bro what is the actual engraver can you post pics of it? i just borrowed the chicago pneumatic from work. so i havent bought one yet.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 09:27 PM~11224967
> *yeah , but I want a BIGGGGG box !!!!!!!
> *


I want two small rectangular boxes :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 3 2008, 10:35 AM~11246488
> *say bro what is the actual engraver can you post pics of it? i just borrowed the chicago pneumatic from work. so i havent bought one yet.
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 3 2008, 07:35 PM~11246488
> *say bro what is the actual engraver can you post pics of it? i just borrowed the chicago pneumatic from work. so i havent bought one yet.
> *


:dunno:



















I think he uses this method


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2008, 07:57 PM~11249772
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


you must be bored. hows the hotel?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 05:59 AM~11249788
> *you must be bored. hows the hotel?
> *


chillin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 3 2008, 08:01 PM~11249805
> *chillin
> *


you ready for ?????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 4 2008, 06:02 AM~11249815
> *you ready for ??????????????????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Tony when you gettin back to the Valley???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 3 2008, 11:58 AM~11247480
> *x2
> *


co sign.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 2 2008, 09:54 PM~11244945
> *I USE THE CHICAGO PNEUMATIC DREMEL IT WORK GOOD FOR ME  :biggrin:
> *


how is it? im using a vibro engraver. a lil harder to control and heats up after a hour on full speed. but not bad for a $1yardsale find.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My brother has got engraver. might be for sale or trade lmk pm guys


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 10:37 PM~11250136
> *My brother has got engraver. might be for sale or trade lmk pm guys
> *


hit me up... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 4 2008, 06:23 AM~11249998
> *Tony when you gettin back to the Valley???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 07:37 PM~11250136
> *My brother has got engraver. might be for sale or trade lmk pm guys
> *


lmk whatsup tommorow.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11250418
> *lmk whatsup tommorow.
> *


too late.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11250418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 11:19 PM~11250548
> *too late homie
> :0
> *



thats right..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2008, 11:21 PM~11250563
> *thats right..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this fool. will see what happens!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 08:22 PM~11250575
> *this fool. will see what happens!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11250686
> *:angry:
> *


Chad aint got em yet fool. gotta come with your pocket out. I know you got those wongs!!! :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11250727
> *Chad aint got em yet fool. gotta come with your pocket out. I know you got those wongs!!! :0
> *


the wongs aint goin no were juan. well pm me what you want. and if you want trade lmk too. no wongs though.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11250775
> *the wongs aint goin no were juan. well pm me what you want. and if you want trade lmk too. no wongs though.
> *


og forks?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11250790
> *og forks?
> *


you got jokes.

check out my bike and pick out the shit you want off it. i know you want sq twist parts. show chrome too.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 11:34 PM~11250727
> *Chad aint got em yet fool. gotta come with your pocket out. I know you got those wongs!!! :0
> *


only cause juan is bullshitting and dont even know what the fuck he has yet so he cant give ANY kinda info on it...... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 4 2008, 09:09 AM~11252821
> *only cause juan is bullshitting and dont even know what the fuck he has yet so he cant give ANY kinda info on it...... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


true. :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2008, 09:15 AM~11252852
> *true. :|
> *


yep....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

juangotti's full of b.s. he dont got a engraver.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 04:22 PM~11301708
> *juangotti's full of b.s. he dont got a engraver.
> *


didnt say I did I said my brother did and hey chad he said it does use air


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11301874
> *didnt say I did I said my brother did and hey chad he said it does use air
> *


well he told me it wasnt for sale. so your all b.s.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 9 2008, 05:14 PM~11301964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11302051
> *
> *


FAH-Q.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 05:39 PM~11302066
> *FAH-Q.
> *


truth


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 10:37 PM~11250136
> *My brother has got engraver. might be for sale or trade lmk pm guys
> *


pm the details..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 06:25 PM~11302266
> *pm the details..
> *


I dont have details I know it uses an air compressor and it works good all I know


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 03:25 PM~11302266
> *pm the details..
> *


he doesnt know nothing about it. and i pmd him with cash in hand and he still fukin around saying its his bros and ill ask him tommorow. and when i pmd the guy he said its not f/s. i even offered trades +cash.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 9 2008, 06:36 PM~11302330
> *he doesnt know nothing about it. and i pmd him with cash in hand and he still fukin around saying its his bros and ill ask him tommorow. and when i pmd the guy he said its not f/s. i even offered trades +cash.
> *


exactly minus the b.s. part. never intending to b.s. anyway. dont get your hopes up juan. For some reason he wants to hold on to it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:33 PM~11302318
> *I dont have details I know it uses an air compressor and it works good all I know
> *


ask him you lazy pos. and weres the pics?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11302346
> *exactly minus the b.s. part. never intending to b.s. anyway. dont get your hopes up juan.  For some reason he wants to hold on to it.
> *


there its said. its not for sale. end discussion.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, you fuckers hack this shit out through a pm or something, not in my damn topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just dropped a few thing off here. thanks chad


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 11:43 PM~11311261
> *Just dropped a few thing off here. thanks chad
> *


you know i gotcha homie, ill send you a pm today


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 05:50 PM~11313290
> *you know i gotcha homie, ill send you a pm today
> *


I sent you a PM too fooker :twak:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 11:44 AM~11313904
> *I sent you  a PM too fooker :twak:
> *


aint got shit from you fooker..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 07:46 PM~11313915
> *aint got shit from you fooker..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Ah my bad I got you confused with Juan. I see that Avartar and think you're him :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11314041
> *Ah my bad I got you confused with Juan.  I see that Avartar and think you're him :roflmao:
> *


ah hell nah, thats fucked up tony...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 11 2008, 08:17 PM~11314151
> *ah hell nah, thats fucked up tony...
> *


Only cuz I see him in the Avartar. Did you post that pic up somewhere?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11314041
> *Ah my bad I got you confused with Juan.  I see that Avartar and think you're him :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 12 2008, 11:25 AM~11323561
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11314041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 09:33 AM~11323603
> *asshole!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thankx for the cig run juan. you know we always get what we want :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 09:11 PM~11328193
> *thankx for the cig run juan. you know we always get what we want :biggrin:
> *


Oh its like that puto!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 07:17 PM~11328243
> *Oh its like that puto!!!!!!
> *


you know your our undercover roller :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 09:18 PM~11328255
> *you know your our undercover roller :0
> *


ahahhahah fuck all that fool.

Artistics all day


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 06:18 PM~11328255
> *you know your our undercover roller :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 07:20 PM~11328272
> *ahahhahah fuck all that fool.
> 
> Artistics all day
> *


yea but you was kickin it hard with ROLLERZ all night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 09:33 PM~11328405
> *yea but you was kickin it hard with ROLLERZ all night
> *


***** please!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2008, 07:44 PM~11328503
> ****** please!
> *


ok you can join ROLLERZ


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2008, 07:33 PM~11328405
> *yea but you was kickin it hard with ROLLERZ all night
> *


he has to he's the only artistics in ft worth


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 13 2008, 05:18 AM~11328255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Was he drinking when he decided to take a that picture?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Aug 13 2008, 04:21 PM~11335338
> *Was he drinking when he decided to take a that picture?
> *


a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 13 2008, 04:40 PM~11335502
> *a lil bit  :biggrin:
> *


NIGG I WAS FUCKED!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 13 2008, 03:41 AM~11331357
> *he has to he's the only artistics in ft worth
> *


You smokin!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:34 PM~11338497
> *You smokin!
> *


 :dunno: i thought you were


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 14 2008, 02:19 AM~11340339
> *:dunno:  i thought you were
> *


Nope.

We have 4 members here in FT WORTH and 2 prospects.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 07:31 PM~11347343
> *Nope.
> 
> We have 4 members  here in FT WORTH and 2 prospects.
> *


can i clubhopp?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11347468
> *can i clubhopp?
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Nice work Chad, i'm gonna be sending u some parts for a homie of mine that just got a Regal. I'm designing his dash kit and he wants it engraved. Talk to u later, Peace.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2008, 09:53 PM~11347555
> *:biggrin: Nice work Chad, i'm gonna be sending u some parts for a homie of mine that just got a Regal. I'm designing his dash kit and he wants it engraved. Talk to u later, Peace.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

cool Johnny, thats gonna be Krazy.....just get with Tony, he knows where im at and all that stuff....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11347582
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> cool Johnny, thats gonna be Krazy.....just get with Tony, he knows where im at and all that stuff....
> *


 :biggrin: Will do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11347468
> *can i clubhopp?
> *


NO CLUB HOPPER ZONE!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 10:07 PM~11347712
> *NO CLUB HOPPER ZONE!
> *


be more like rolling with you little man :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11347947
> *be more like rolling with you little man  :0
> *


 :0 

Hey I aint forgot about what we talked about


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11347960
> *:0
> 
> Hey I aint forgot about what we talked about
> *


i have, that was a long time ago :biggrin: 

jk  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Only a few months ago but whos counting. ha


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 13 2008, 08:34 PM~11338490
> *NIGG I WAS FUCKED!!!!!
> *


 that doesnt suprise me :scrutinize:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 01:01 PM~11351888
> *that doesnt suprise me  :scrutinize:
> *


man shut your belgian ass up, aint you gotta a waffle to go eat or some shit... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

My 3/4 Parkers. uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gangsta


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

SUP BRO


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

any new projects funk :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11366512
> * any new projects funk :biggrin:
> *


FEW IN WORK.....ILL BE POSTING PICS SOON....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

have you engraved any schwinn badges yet ?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 18 2008, 12:32 AM~11369244
> *have you engraved any schwinn badges yet ?
> *


nope, but i can


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 08:00 AM~11370751
> *nope, but i can
> *


you need to engrave a badge for your bike.WEGO TOUR CHAMP :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 17 2008, 11:01 PM~11368396
> *FEW IN WORK.....ILL BE POSTING PICS SOON....
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 10:07 AM~11370781
> *you need to engrave a badge for your bike.WEGO TOUR CHAMP  :0
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

some check valves, not the best pics but you get the idea...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn chad. those are gonna look good on your bike :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:21 PM~11376132
> *damn chad. those are gonna look good on your bike :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: thanks alot man for fuckin it up, now everyone is gonna know....








:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 06:23 PM~11376152
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  thanks alot man for fuckin it up, now everyone is gonna know....
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


opps sorry


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2008, 04:26 AM~11376191
> *opps sorry
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, FunkytownRoller

triple threat


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 08:19 PM~11376109
> *some check valves, not the best pics but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> ...



 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 08:30 PM~11376232
> *SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964, FunkytownRoller
> 
> triple threat
> *


Looks like yall got chads topic on lock!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:19 PM~11377376
> *Looks like yall got chads topic on lock!
> *


we got the WORLD on lock homie, thought you knew!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 10:20 PM~11377388
> *we got the WORLD on lock homie, thought you knew!!!
> *


 hno: hno: 
cant fuck with RollerZ!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:21 PM~11377397
> *hno:  hno:
> cant fuck with RollerZ!
> *


better recognize beyotch


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11377445
> *better recognize beyotch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gangsta!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 06:35 AM~11377571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quality worth waiting for? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11377587
> *Quality worth waiting for? :dunno:
> *


why yes i believe it is.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2008, 06:47 AM~11377723
> *why yes i believe it is.
> *


 :0 that bish would look good with TNT parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 18 2008, 10:50 PM~11377750
> *:0  that bish would look good with TNT parts
> *


I will have a few!
Along with my D twist
and 
and other customer shit


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bitch is dark, chrome is gonna really stand out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2008, 10:53 PM~11377777
> *bitch is dark, chrome is gonna really stand out
> *


yea it is hints the name Deep Brown. But its cool. not all chrome. will be some gold!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I still aint RollerZ. so hno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11377828
> *I still aint RollerZ. so  hno:  hno:
> *


could be if you let one of us ROLLERZ get our hands on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11378056
> *could be if you let one of us ROLLERZ get our hands on it
> *


I got one for ya. just not now! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 09:11 PM~11378066
> *I got one for ya. just not now! :biggrin:
> *


post up a good side pic in the sun. i dont wanna see ti edge of the axle arm :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 07:08 PM~11375498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats a nice ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2008, 11:13 PM~11378092
> *post up a good side pic in the sun. i dont wanna see ti edge of the axle arm :angry:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=316745&st=3640


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 18 2008, 06:19 PM~11376109
> *some check valves, not the best pics but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> ...


how big is the engraving ? looks tiny if so thats pretty bad ass :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2008, 06:08 AM~11387833
> *how big is the engraving ? looks tiny if so thats pretty bad ass  :0
> *


very tiny engraving. Those check valves are only 1"x3" 

They're heavy as hell though and I had to carry them through airport security when I got them in Alberquerque


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, TonyO



here comes tony to answer the question you didnt ask him


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 06:10 AM~11387859
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, TonyO
> here comes tony to answer the question you didnt ask him
> *


:twak: Damn it. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 10:11 PM~11387869
> *:twak:  Damn it.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 08:10 PM~11387853
> *very tiny engraving.  Those check valves are only 1"x3"
> 
> They're heavy as hell though and I had to carry them through airport security when I got them in Alberquerque
> *


so what the size of the engraving mr. engraver :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2008, 06:13 AM~11387905
> *so what the size of the engraving mr. engraver  :0
> *


Hell if I know, I just know he can engrave within that 1" surface area :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 08:14 PM~11387920
> *Hell if I know, I just know he can engrave within that 1" surface area  :biggrin:
> *


thats pretty bad ass the tip must me the size of a neddle


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:10 PM~11387853
> *very tiny engraving.  Those check valves are only 1"x3"
> 
> They're heavy as hell though and I had to carry them through airport security when I got them in Alberquerque
> *


 :biggrin: Sent Tony on the plane with a taped up brick of check valves.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 20 2008, 08:12 AM~11389859
> *:biggrin: Sent Tony on the plane with a taped up brick of check valves.
> *


I know and the TSA almost didnt let me go through with it she's like "Umm WTF is this? Let me check to see if you can bring this on." :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11387946
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice work Chad.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 08:50 AM~11391430
> *I know and the TSA almost didnt let me go through with it she's like "Umm WTF is this?  Let me check to see if you can bring this on."  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11387905
> *so what the size of the engraving mr. engraver  :0
> *


I know these are about 1 and 1/4 wide so they are pretty small


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 08:56 AM~11391447
> *Nice work Chad.
> *


thanks


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT  :nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 21 2008, 06:02 AM~11397775
> * TTT  :nicoderm:
> *


No wonder you got the TTT award :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 20 2008, 07:37 AM~11391653
> *I know these are about 1 and 1/4 wide so they are pretty small
> *


man thats fucken nice :0 have you tried any other type of engraving besides scrolls ? like some aztec art ? or skulls ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11398305
> *man thats fucken nice  :0 have you tried any other type of engraving besides scrolls ? like some aztec art ? or skulls ?
> *


haha that would be cool to see chad do some mexican aztec shit. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

like to see some of this custom forks that look like tribal patterns with some tribal designs and chet


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11397941
> *No wonder you got the TTT award :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


 fuck me right!!..... :angry: 


 it's all good :biggrin: 



 oh TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 21 2008, 02:46 PM~11400679
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> fuck me right!!..... :angry:
> it's all good :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 21 2008, 04:46 AM~11400679
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> fuck me right!!..... :angry:
> it's all good :biggrin:
> ...



You got the greeen light TonyO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2008, 10:57 PM~11398320
> *haha that would be cool to see chad do some mexican aztec shit. :biggrin:
> *


whats funny about that... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:05 AM~11401005
> *You got the greeen light TonyO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

[imghttp://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/ROLLERZSATOWN/austinshow009.jpg[/img]











a crown....



























handlebars for the same bike...

















































































:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 21 2008, 09:38 AM~11401123
> *whats funny about that... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hahahahahahha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2008, 09:51 PM~11408398
> *hahahahahahha
> *


wipe that grin off yo face ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11415324
> *wipe that grin off yo face ***** :biggrin:
> *


ahahahahhahahahha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 08:32 PM~11406458
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This is FUCKIN FUNNY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 24 2008, 03:22 PM~11425013
> *This is FUCKIN FUNNY!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah it is.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 24 2008, 03:22 PM~11425013
> *This is FUCKIN FUNNY!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shut up fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sold!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 11:28 PM~11428429
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: :angry: take that shit off my topic fool, i didnt engrave that....





JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS, I DID NOT ENGRAVE THAT BADGE.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11428477
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: take that shit off my topic fool, i didnt  engrave that....
> JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS, I DID NOT ENGRAVE THAT BADGE.....
> *


YOU KNOW LIKE!!!!!!!




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 11:33 PM~11428480
> *YOU KNOW LIKE!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im just saying i didnt do it, dont want pics of ANYONES engraving regardless of who did it, in my topic about MY engraving....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 24 2008, 11:35 PM~11428503
> *im just saying i didnt do it, dont want pics of ANYONES engraving regardless of who did it, in my topic about MY engraving....
> *


 You think you can do a replacement?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 11:36 PM~11428512
> *You think you can do a replacement?
> *


if you want a replacement ill hit it up for ya...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for the mad engraver


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BRO CAN YOU SELL ME PEDALS AND CRANK ?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 25 2008, 03:49 PM~11433479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well just go to Tony, hes got really nice parts and at good prices, can do whatever you want, i take care of the engraving and chrome but all the parts come from Tony...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 25 2008, 02:48 PM~11433944
> *well just go to Tony, hes got really nice parts and at good prices, can do whatever you want, i take care of the engraving and chrome but all the parts come from Tony...
> *


FO SHO !!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 26 2008, 12:48 AM~11433944
> *well just go to Tony, hes got really nice parts and at good prices, can do whatever you want, i take care of the engraving and chrome but all the parts come from Tony...
> *


Thanks for the props :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:22 PM~11436207
> *Thanks for the props :thumbsup:
> *


TONY HOOK ME UP ON THE PEDALS AND CRANK .....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any word from advance


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2008, 03:35 PM~11443241
> *any word from advance
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cant wait to bring home my bike ha ha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 02:59 PM~11452218
> *cant wait to bring home my bike ha ha
> *


ME EITHER, SO I CAN SMASH ON YA.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 27 2008, 01:26 PM~11452499
> *ME EITHER, SO I CAN SMASH ON YA.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i love seeing little ,i mean big kids cry


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wuhahahaha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11453071
> *wuhahahaha
> *


hiding behind a new name?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 03:10 PM~11458820
> *hiding behind a new name?
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 07:10 AM~11458820
> *hiding behind a new name?
> *


repping where Im from. :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 27 2008, 01:26 PM~11452499
> *ME EITHER, SO I CAN SMASH ON YA.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up chad


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2008, 12:19 AM~11538161
> *what up chad
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt where you belong


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any word from advance?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 11:05 AM~11566424
> *any word from advance?
> *


yep.....call me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817.991.7732


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up funk?? u gonna be in austin next sat??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for the mad engraver :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11621142
> * what up funk?? u gonna be in austin next sat??
> *


nah, not me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for quality engraving


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 16 2008, 09:34 PM~11621329
> *nah, not me
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: i finnaly have a chance to move up again :0 

sup bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhhsnappp!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 17 2008, 08:58 AM~11624655
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i finnaly have a chance to move up again :0
> 
> sup bro
> *


no cuz ill be there :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this topic on page 2 so I dusted it off and put it back on top for ya.....







Will you be taking any work in at waco......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is there a WEGO show this weekend?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 18 2008, 10:34 AM~11634162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 




next weekend too.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 18 2008, 07:04 PM~11634356
> *i can but dfont have a plater right now, so im kinda stuck a tthe moment, if you got stuff already polished out then im down for sure but i cant get it replated at the moment
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> next weekend too.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Killin em bro.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 24 2008, 10:35 PM~11428503
> *im just saying i didnt do it, dont want pics of ANYONES engraving regardless of who did it, in my topic about MY engraving....
> *


ANYTHING NEW U ENGRAVED HOMIE ???????????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11629924
> *no cuz ill be there :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 18 2008, 05:59 PM~11637771
> *ANYTHING NEW U ENGRAVED HOMIE ???????????
> *


I just came from homies crib and he had an ass load of shit he is engraving.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2008, 08:27 PM~11639009
> *I just came from homies crib and he had an ass load of shit he is engraving.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 18 2008, 10:56 AM~11634307
> *Is there a WEGO show this weekend?
> *




Y








U planning on coming out to another tx show.....






:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats to Funkytown for another sweeptstakes WEGO tour win. Looks like this year's tour is on lock thanks to the innovative styles of the quadruple threat of shops: Funkystylez Engraving, Kandyshop Kustoms, Hot$$tuff, and TNT Metal Workz makin it all fit together :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 02:32 AM~11673096
> *Congrats to Funkytown for another sweeptstakes WEGO tour win.  Looks like this year's tour is on lock thanks to the innovative styles of the quadruple threat of shops:  Funkystylez Engraving,  Kandyshop Kustoms, Hot$$tuff, and TNT Metal Workz makin it all fit together :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmm???


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 23 2008, 02:32 AM~11673096
> *Congrats to Funkytown for another sweeptstakes WEGO tour win.  Looks like this year's tour is on lock thanks to the innovative styles of the quadruple threat of shops:  Funkystylez Engraving,  Kandyshop Kustoms, Hot$$tuff, and TNT Metal Workz makin it all fit together :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11672055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AFTER LOOKING AT THIS PICS THIS BIKE REALLY HAS ALOT OF DETAIL LOOKS NICE GOOD WORK ON THE ENGRAVING, AND THE PAINT IS :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11680621
> *AFTER LOOKING AT THIS PICS THIS BIKE REALLY HAS ALOT OF DETAIL LOOKS NICE GOOD WORK ON THE ENGRAVING, AND THE PAINT IS  :cheesy:
> *


thanks man


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11680621
> *AFTER LOOKING AT THIS PICS THIS BIKE REALLY HAS ALOT OF DETAIL LOOKS NICE GOOD WORK ON THE ENGRAVING, AND THE PAINT IS  :cheesy:
> *


x2. cant wait to see this one in person.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

all the haterz finally relizing this is a contender


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup Chad? Hey homie, you rollin to the "Praying for Lexi" Show in Arlington? Let me know so I can take you that plexiglass, it's just been sitting here. Nice bike homie, seen it in Fort Worth up close, and it is BAD! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao at jons statement


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 25 2008, 08:35 AM~11694295
> *Sup Chad? Hey homie, you rollin to the "Praying for Lexi" Show in Arlington? Let me know so I can take you that plexiglass, it's just been sitting here. Nice bike homie, seen it in Fort Worth up close, and it is BAD! :thumbsup:
> *


thats the plan homie....i should be going out there...just depends on if anything comes up though, i know we still got alot of work to do before vegas so that may be the only weekend i have to help out. i will let you know though




> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 09:57 AM~11694748
> *lmao at jons statement
> *


of course you would..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 07:57 AM~11694748
> *lmao at jons statement
> *


cuz you will never beat it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the bike? Yes sir


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 08:09 AM~11694197
> *all the haterz finally relizing this is a contender
> *


  not me


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 10:55 AM~11695096
> * not me
> *


he wasnt talking about you     we both know your cool.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11695183
> *he wasnt talking about you          we both know your cool.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  cooler than a polar bears toenails


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11672055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some nice detailed pics. Keep up the good work Chad. See you in Vegas


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 01:43 PM~11696560
> *Those are some nice detailed pics. Keep up the good work Chad. See you in Vegas
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 11:49 AM~11696601
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks Good. Yall boys will be repping TEXAS hard.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 01:53 PM~11696632
> *Looks Good. Yall boys will be repping TEXAS hard.
> *


Thats the plan


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 11:58 AM~11696693
> *Thats the plan
> *



Cool. Well let me know sometime after Vegas about the items we talked about. Did you ever get the plater issue settled


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11696754
> *Cool. Well let me know sometime after Vegas about the items we talked about. Did you ever get the plater issue settled
> *


yes and no, the guy i was using is no longer, but i do have another option that is local...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2008, 08:55 AM~11695096
> * not me
> *


no not you. dumb ass juan potti


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup ROllerz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shut up jon! I aint know hater asshole


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 01:55 PM~11698107
> *shut up jon! I aint know hater asshole
> *


oh sorry. i forgot you are better then me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 04:08 PM~11698235
> *oh sorry. i forgot you are better then me
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Chad you should be getting my parts soon


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 08:20 AM~11704902
> *Whatup Chad you should be getting my parts soon
> *


Chad what up homie, Tony's parts were shipped today so yeah man should have them by tuesday. Sorry i lagged on it come Vegas everyone who's been dealing with us will know why the [email protected]#k i've been taking longer than usual on everything. Can't wait to show why i've been spinning making stuff all day everyday. Bring ur camera with an empty chip to vegas cause i've forgotten about all the parts we've fabricated. Peace homie :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 09:20 AM~11704902
> *Whatup Chad you should be getting my parts soon
> *


I'm gonna give it an attempt. To finish it all but u know I got that other guys stuff here already. U lagged homie and if they don't get done don't be pissed. You only gave me like 9 days to finish the other stuff I have here and now your stuff. We will see and I will keep u updated. I'm gonna give it my best shot but with school and all that going on as well, my time is very limited right now. Not being an ass man but I gotta finish what I have already started.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up my bROther!!! Not to change the subject but who's #1????? 

OU :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 28 2008, 03:13 PM~11720640
> *Whats up my bROther!!! Not to change the subject but who's #1?????
> 
> OU :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Yeah by default. Only cause usc and georgia and florida lost. Go ahead and enjoy it while it lasts. U got two weeks till my horns put that ass whoopin on em.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

CHAD GO LOOK AT ROLLERZ FAMILY TOPIC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Any sneak peaks of Vegas parts? :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 08:58 PM~11743693
> *Any sneak peaks of Vegas parts? :dunno:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

I need a few things engrave brother. Trade? I got some soul glow?


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 1 2008, 06:40 AM~11745017
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Luck in VEGAS homie!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, time for a few pics from the Vegas Supershow.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Professor X trike....
seat









mirrors









handlebars









forks









and....that rearend.... :0 :0 :0 


















we still aint done with this one


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

pics before the chrome


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD JOB ON THE ENGRAVING  I WAS LOOKING AT THE TRIKE AND I WAS LIKE DAM THE ENGRAVING LOOKS SICK, THEN WHEN I FOUND OUT IT WAS YOU I WAS LIKE OH SHIT THIS FOO GETS DOWN GOOD JOB HOMIE AND TTT FOR YOUR ENGRAVING


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

a few more...

LIL Bastard Bike...
bracket for the single sided fork design and the crown









wheel trims









regulators









bottle


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 07:39 PM~11862446
> *GOOD JOB ON THE ENGRAVING   I WAS LOOKING AT THE TRIKE AND I WAS LIKE DAM THE ENGRAVING LOOKS SICK, THEN WHEN I FOUND OUT IT WAS YOU I WAS LIKE OH SHIT THIS FOO GETS DOWN GOOD JOB HOMIE AND TTT FOR YOUR ENGRAVING
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn man, thanks, i didnt know you were there, shoulda hit me up, my lil girls bike was like 4 spots down from the X-Trike


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

and obviously, all the parts on this bike were done by me
uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 
my lil girls bike


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 05:43 PM~11862486
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: damn man, thanks, i didnt know you were there, shoulda hit me up, my lil girls bike was like 4 spots down from the X-Trike
> *


 :biggrin: NAH SORRY HOMIE I WASNT THERE BUT I WAS LOOKING AT ALL THE PICS AND THE ONE ON THAT TRIKE CAUGHT MY EYE THE MOST I LIKE THE WAY YOU DO YOURE HOMIE IS NICE CLEAN AND SIMPLE :biggrin: NEXT YEAR HOMIE ILL SAY WAHTS UP


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 14 2008, 07:50 PM~11862579
> *:biggrin: NAH SORRY HOMIE I WASNT THERE BUT I WAS LOOKING AT ALL THE PICS AND THE ONE ON THAT TRIKE CAUGHT MY EYE THE MOST I LIKE THE WAY YOU DO YOURE HOMIE IS NICE CLEAN AND SIMPLE  :biggrin: NEXT YEAR HOMIE ILL SAY WAHTS UP
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 07:44 PM~11862494
> *and obviously, all the parts on this bike were done by me
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> my lil girls bike
> ...


Lookin good!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice engraving.... big dog.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 05:38 PM~11862432
> *ok, time for a few pics from the Vegas Supershow.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Professor X trike....
> ...


 :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

jus keeps gettin better and better. :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks guys


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

pimp


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 06:44 PM~11862494
> *and obviously, all the parts on this bike were done by me
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> my lil girls bike
> ...



one of my favorite girl bike ever!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 06:38 PM~11862432
> *ok, time for a few pics from the Vegas Supershow.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Professor X trike....
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wish i could aford your work :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 03:11 PM~11882711
> *wish i could aford your work :uh:
> *


DITTO :| :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i wonder whos gonna step up and build some crazy shit for next year?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2008, 03:18 PM~11882786
> *i wonder whos gonna step up and build some crazy shit for next year?
> *


fuck that, im done with bikes, done dropped too much money in this damn thing, i coulda had me a decent lil street ride by now, like a cutty or monte or another regal or something, im ready to roll again... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11882849
> *fuck that, im done with bikes, done dropped too much money in this damn thing, i coulda had me a decent lil street ride by now, like a cutty or monte or another regal or something, im ready to roll again... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


there is a regal 4 sale behind my house....$800


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 16 2008, 03:43 PM~11883087
> *there is a regal 4 sale behind my house....$800
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats what i had too....




what does it look like, does it run???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 03:45 PM~11883127
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  thats what i had too....
> what does it look like, does it run???
> *


it runs,body straight but bumper fillers gone. never lifted but lowerd


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro keep up the good work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn you're getting pretty good at this. :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 16 2008, 05:43 PM~11884683
> *damn you're getting pretty good at this.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY DOGG!!! Give me a call, I got alot of work, and money for you homie. hahahahahaha (904) 993-5962


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 05:38 PM~11862432
> *ok, time for a few pics from the Vegas Supershow.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Professor X trike....
> ...


I got to thank chad for his time and work he did for my sons trike! I gave him a shitty 
time frame to get it done and he got it done in true ROLLERZ fashion!!! 






AND YES I GOT YOUR BILL TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 17 2008, 06:53 AM~11888230
> *I got to thank chad for his time and work he did for my sons trike! I gave him a shitty
> time frame to get it done and he got it done in true ROLLERZ fashion!!!
> AND YES I GOT YOUR BILL TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


A VERY shitty time to get it done in  But he pulled it off :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 08:57 PM~11888286
> *A VERY shitty time to get it done in   But he pulled it off :thumbsup:
> *


TEXAS boyz dont fuck around :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 16 2008, 10:57 PM~11888286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Morning bRO, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TTT cause im gonna whoop chads ass this weekend :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

man you are really getting good homie. keep it up. you still doing this with a dremel tool?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 19 2008, 09:41 AM~11909147
> *man you are really getting good homie. keep it up.  you still doing this with a dremel tool?
> *


haha yea right hes a pro now


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 08:57 PM~11888286
> *A VERY shitty time to get it done in   But he pulled it off :thumbsup:
> *


Didn't your parts get there after mine?  and you wanted them done before vegas! :twak:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 20 2008, 12:58 AM~11914937
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

find a plater yet?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Wuz up Chad


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what's up bROtherz n sistaz !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 05:17 PM~11954573
> *find a plater yet?
> *


hell no, al's trim shop is way expensive....still gonna look around, thye want like $130 to do a set of forks :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 23 2008, 11:04 PM~11958118
> *hell no, al's trim shop is way expensive....still gonna look around, thye want like $130 to do a set of forks  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you got an addy. Are they in Fort Worth?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 11:05 PM~11958121
> *you got an addy. Are they in Fort Worth?
> *


yeah, there off 35 and berry, going south turn right on berry, then theres a bridge you go over, then at the bottom of that bridge you will see main street, then turn right...go to the T then turn right again, cross the tracks then immidiate left, they are on the right after that....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 23 2008, 11:37 PM~11958542
> *yeah, there off 35 and berry, going south turn right on berry, then theres a bridge you go over, then at the bottom of that bridge you will see main street, then turn right...go to the T then turn right again, cross the tracks then immidiate left, they are on the right after that....
> *


bottom of the bridge is hemhill fool


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 11:40 PM~11958579
> *bottom of the bridge is hemhill fool
> *


no its not dumbass....got fuckin look....theres actually two bridges and the bottom of the first bridge, i never said anything about the second one, is main, i know what the fuck im talking about, i jsut fuckin went there stupid ass so dont come on here trying to call me out like i dont know what the fuck im talkin about....i was tryin to help you out... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao shut up fool. Pm there number


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 09:48 AM~11960855
> *lmao shut up fool. Pm there number
> *


fuck you.....look it up :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i tried puto. Its not in the phone book asshole


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 24 2008, 06:55 AM~11960922
> *fuck you.....look it up  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

stfu :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 12:21 PM~11963449
> *stfu :uh:
> *


i hope your at chads tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u rollin thru?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 01:10 PM~11963876
> *u rollin thru?
> *


yes *****.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 11:21 AM~11963449
> *stfu :uh:
> *


 :0 NO U DIDNT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 24 2008, 02:00 PM~11964328
> *:0 NO U DIDNT
> *


yes he did. kids have no respect these days.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2008, 03:10 PM~11963876
> *u rollin thru?
> *


yep, but you aint, i heard you got some new homies... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 24 2008, 10:58 PM~11967821
> *yep, but you aint, i heard you got some new homies... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Any new work?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just seen this one chad

406 Chrome Shop‎ 
1110 W Park Ave, Weatherford, TX‎ - (817) 613-8872‎


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 11:22 PM~12011687
> *Just seen this one chad
> 
> 406 Chrome Shop‎
> ...


gonna have to check out their work, thats still a good drive though, i mean going that far i could just go to dallas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am going to check it out next weekdnd. Google says its only a 30 min drive from me.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 09:58 AM~12014038
> *I am going to check it out next weekdnd. Google says its only a 30 min drive from me.
> *


thats not too bad, al's was about that for me, but he was hella pricey, wanted like $135 for a set of forks.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12021613
> *thats not too bad, al's was about that for me, but he was hella pricey, wanted like $135 for a set of forks.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Damn. When I go up there I will call you


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 28 2008, 07:52 PM~11999575
> *Any new work?
> *


x2 Do some engraving while your on "vacation."


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 1 2008, 11:33 PM~12036408
> *x2 Do some engraving while your on "vacation."
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 31 2008, 07:01 AM~12021613
> *thats not too bad, al's was about that for me, but he was hella pricey, wanted like $135 for a set of forks.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Well hell that's not bad I'm used to seeing $150 to plate forks.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2008, 05:45 PM~12040328
> *Well hell that's not bad I'm used to seeing $150 to plate forks.
> *


bullshit, you are paying west coast prices though....i used to get em at the place that i took you when you were here for $60 a set :0 :0 :0 :0 so thats a big jump....im trying to get the best deal i can so i can pass that on to my customers...shit gets expensive if the chrome alone is that much for a set of forks...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 2 2008, 11:29 PM~12043752
> *bullshit, you are paying west coast prices though....i used to get em at the place that i took you when you were here for $60 a set  :0  :0  :0  :0 so thats a big jump....im trying to get the best deal i can so i can pass that on to my customers...shit gets expensive if the chrome alone is that much for a set of forks...
> *


Lucky ass. Ole boy was asking a bill plus at advance for me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 3 2008, 08:29 AM~12043752
> *bullshit, you are paying west coast prices though....i used to get em at the place that i took you when you were here for $60 a set  :0  :0  :0  :0 so thats a big jump....im trying to get the best deal i can so i can pass that on to my customers...shit gets expensive if the chrome alone is that much for a set of forks...
> *


Damn yeah I cant get prices that cheap


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:59 PM~12043952
> *Damn yeah I cant get prices that cheap
> *


Loan Chad 175k so he can buy the chrome shop and give us the hook up.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 3 2008, 01:34 AM~12044186
> *Loan Chad 175k so he can buy the chrome shop and give us the hook up.
> *


its only 75K.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 3 2008, 04:49 PM~12044967
> *its only 75K.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah DP was trying to make 100K for himself that shady bastard :twak:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2008, 10:04 AM~12045402
> *Yeah DP was trying to make 100K for himself that shady bastard :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 3 2008, 06:49 AM~12044967
> *its only 75K.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you would have your money back in a year  layitlow bike form needs a chromer  hell i gotta drive two hours to dallas if i wanna git sompthing chromed


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

These are the a-arms im sending you, if I ever finish them.


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 3 2008, 09:04 AM~12045402
> *Yeah DP was trying to make 100K for himself that shady bastard :twak:
> *


Remember when you said you were gonna go to the Los Magnificos show so you can show these Texans how to build a bike? :cheesy: Pick me up on the way.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 3 2008, 10:20 PM~12053083
> *Remember when you said you were gonna go to the Los Magnificos show so you can show these Texans how to build a bike?  :cheesy:  Pick me up on the way.
> *


who? tony? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 3 2008, 09:20 PM~12053083
> *Remember when you said you were gonna go to the Los Magnificos show so you can show these Texans how to build a bike?  :cheesy:  Pick me up on the way.
> *


last i heard he was asking texans for help :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 3 2008, 11:20 PM~12053083
> *Remember when you said you were gonna go to the Los Magnificos show so you can show these Texans how to build a bike?  :cheesy:  Pick me up on the way.
> *


yeah...............right!!!!!!! maybe show us how to buy a bike...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


i dont think me and john did too bad for our first year of even fuckin with bikes.....the bike i built for my lil girl started out as just something to do....who knew it would qualify for vegas and take 2nd in its clas in vegas.....win the wego tour championship....we were just fuckin around....you better watch your ass, Tony, if me and John ever decide to get serious with this shit....


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn I was just kidding.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 4 2008, 08:17 PM~12056752
> *Damn I was just kidding.
> *


instigator :twak:

Get back to painting my frame you've had since February :buttkick: Damn, it better be a Best Paint winner at least :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 01:47 PM~12058665
> *instigator :twak:
> 
> Get back to painting my frame you've had since February :buttkick:  Damn, it better be a Best Paint winner at least  :angry:
> *


i think i might want one of those real big trophies like mos got this year in vegas. :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 4 2008, 04:09 PM~12058911
> *i think i might want one of those real big trophies like mos got this year in vegas. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2008, 12:09 AM~12058911
> *i think i might want one of those real big trophies like mos got this year in vegas. :0
> *


Gotta build a bad ass bike or trike bro. 12" bikes don't qualify for BOTY  16" bikes have never won the title although if they are SUPER bad ass they MIGHT but its not worth the chance. Look at Lady Death, bad ass 16" Radical and has never even taken 3rd BOTY in Vegas.

20" bike or trike is the way to go


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 03:28 PM~12059802
> *Gotta build a bad ass bike or trike bro.  12" bikes don't qualify for BOTY    16" bikes have never won the title although if they are SUPER bad ass they MIGHT but its not worth the chance.  Look at Lady Death, bad ass 16" Radical and has never even taken 3rd BOTY in Vegas.
> 
> 20" bike or trike is the way to go
> *


are you doubting my abilities?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 4 2008, 05:57 PM~12060080
> *are you doubting my abilities?
> *


i hope he isnt, i hate to have to engrave a whole bike just to prove him wrong, 























but hey why not..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 weve done it before


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 4 2008, 06:55 PM~12060651
> *:0 weve done it before
> *


true.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 5 2008, 01:57 AM~12060080
> *are you doubting my abilities?
> *


:yessad:


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

hater


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wahahahahahahaa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2008, 10:02 PM~12075686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that was a cool night.


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2008, 09:02 PM~12075686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOTION you needs it for youre hands


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*CONGARTS bRO *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 6 2008, 01:28 PM~12080291
> *CONGARTS bRO
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont make enough to be a roller


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Nov 6 2008, 01:28 PM~12080291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bROthers....will be home with him tommorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 6 2008, 08:00 PM~12084467
> *thanks bROthers....will be home with him tommorrow :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats his name?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 09:12 PM~12084618
> *Whats his name?
> *


Gabriel Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 6 2008, 12:28 PM~12080291
> *CONGARTS bRO
> *


x2


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 6 2008, 08:28 PM~12084794
> *Gabriel Anthony  :biggrin:
> *



Congratulations on your baby Boy!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 6 2008, 08:28 PM~12084794
> *Gabriel Anthony  :biggrin:
> *



Congratz


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Chad I need your paypal email I got some $$ for you


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2008, 01:45 PM~12091133
> *Chad I need your paypal email  I got some $$ for you
> *


its [email protected]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DPsBackupAccount_@Nov 7 2008, 10:49 PM~12091156
> *its [email protected]
> *


You're already paid in full for that frame you're supposed to be painting for me :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2008, 12:45 PM~12091133
> *Chad I need your paypal email  I got some $$ for you
> *


can you paypal my parts?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 8 2008, 12:22 AM~12092028
> *can you paypal my parts?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 7 2008, 01:58 PM~12091228
> *You're already paid in full for that frame you're supposed to be painting for me :buttkick:
> *


I already spent that money. I want new money.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for some new work Ima drop off! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

look at this chad :0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12115145


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 10 2008, 06:54 PM~12115929
> *look at this chad :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12115145
> *


WOULD BE NICE BUT I AINT BALLIN LIKE THAT....HAHAHAHA


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Rollerz Parcel Service
"The one you can count on for all your transport needs"
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahaha rps


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

like my new beer mug????










had to test it out....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats pimp


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 11 2008, 08:31 PM~12128895
> *like my new beer mug????
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool did you do that by hand or etch chemical


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2008, 08:38 PM~12128968
> *thats cool did you do that by hand or etch chemical
> *


did it by hand...etching paste looks good but its too perfect, almost looks like a sticker...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 11 2008, 06:31 PM~12128895
> *like my new beer mug????
> 
> 
> ...


I wants :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2008, 01:10 PM~12135152
> *I wants  :0
> *


this is something i did for myself, these are NOT FOR SALE, sorry bRO....just did this to try my hand at glass etching.....this is the first piece i did....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 12 2008, 03:27 PM~12137947
> *this is something i did for myself, these are NOT FOR SALE, sorry bRO....just did this to try my hand at glass etching.....this is the first piece i did....
> *


 :tears:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's going on Chad, how is that baby doing? Hope ya'll have a good time in Houston. Be safe and god bless.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I know that ASS RAPE that OU put on Tech


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 23 2008, 07:47 AM~12234412
> *I know that ASS RAPE that OU put on Tech
> *


us longhorn fans appreciate that....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

When ever you ready


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2008, 05:41 PM~12245166
> *When ever you ready
> *


hahaha, you been talking to juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

told sam u wanted some of them award winning murals. LOL.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

congrats Shelby


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 26 2008, 07:07 AM~12259565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Congrats to the new Queen of Texas


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 09:09 PM~12259597
> *x2 Congrats to the new Queen of Texas
> *


thats our girl


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 10:07 PM~12259565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chad I guess your little girl got a good early X-MAS present of $1000 . Congrats to the QUEEN OF TEXAS BIKES


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man she was happy as hell too, that made all the heart ache and everything well worth it all, hell we even had a couple haters at the show thinking they were gonna fuck it up for us....guess they realized that somethings are better left untouched....Shelbie won the tour, thanks to a little hard work and alot of dedication....and thats the FINAL answer.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 25 2008, 10:45 PM~12260119
> *man she was happy as hell too, that made all the heart ache and everything well worth it all, hell we even had a couple haters at the show thinking they were gonna fuck it up for us....guess they realized that somethings are better left untouched....Shelbie won the tour, thanks to a little hard work and alot of dedication....and thats the FINAL answer.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I like that. FUCK THE HATERZ


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratz on the win. Hope you and the family had a good thanksgiving. :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 11:07 PM~12259565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the title!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

happy turky day!!!


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Nov 28 2008, 01:11 PM~12281464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: my homie....


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 5 2008, 09:02 PM~12075686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


club hopper?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 28 2008, 11:26 PM~12286258
> *club hopper?
> *


he begged and begged but we said no :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

* OU BABY #1*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 29 2008, 12:26 AM~12286258
> *club hopper?
> *


bahahaha that was a joke. NO CLUB HOPPIN


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 30 2008, 08:30 PM~12296658
> * OU BABY #1
> *


thats fine, fuck bob stoops and them fuckin sooners, how in the fuck are you gonna send a team home and have a championship game between two teams that were beat by that team.....fuck that....thats bullshit and all you fuckin ou fans know it...fact is, we still beat ou's ass.....aint got shit to say about that huh????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12298744
> *thats fine, fuck bob stoops and them fuckin sooners, how in the fuck are you gonna send a team home and have a championship game between two teams that were beat by that team.....fuck that....thats bullshit and all you fuckin ou fans know it...fact is, we still beat ou's ass.....aint got shit to say about that huh????
> *


style points and bcs...

i bet if texas would have played and won last night if the outcome would have been the same...

them style points on the spread and bcs what called it

all them stats confuse the chit out of me...first yr i actually follwed it...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I also want to congratulate Funky Stylez Engraving for having done the engraving on the Best in Show trike as well :thumbsup:





























Now back to my homework :tears:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 30 2008, 11:56 PM~12298856
> *style points and bcs...
> 
> i bet if texas would have played and won last night if the outcome would have been the same...
> ...



Yeah me to... Texas won head up but the computer is the 1 that picks so looks like Ou is goin 2 the dance.........

*Dont worry we'll Make the BIG 12 Proud*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 1 2008, 01:37 PM~12302026
> *Yeah me to... Texas won head up but the computer is the 1 that picks so looks like Ou is goin 2 the dance.........
> 
> Dont worry we'll Make the BIG 12 Proud
> *


lets hope they dont choke, like they did in the last 4 bowl appearances......sure would be funny to see the big 12 basically given to you and you fuck it up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

where you been hiding homie? hows the kids?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 5 2008, 04:46 PM~12346559
> *where you been hiding homie? hows the kids?
> *


shit man, started my new job this week, fuck that shit, gonna look for somthing else, been going in like 530 in the morning and not getting home til like 730-800 at night, fuck that shit.... :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 6 2008, 09:04 AM~12352196
> *shit man, started my new job this week, fuck that shit, gonna look for somthing else, been going in like 530 in the morning and not getting home til like 730-800 at night, fuck that shit.... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 02:55 PM~12353548
> *:biggrin:
> *


just applied for two more jobs, some where else... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 7 2008, 10:34 AM~12359168
> *just applied for two more jobs, some where else... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i take it chad still bustin his ass


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:57 AM~12399563
> *i take it chad still bustin his ass
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

so what do you charge to do a-arms


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 11 2008, 11:26 PM~12406121
> *so what do you charge to do a-arms
> *


you gotta pm


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here are some pics I took some bike you have done by the way your daughters bike is tight bro


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

cool....thanks man


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

you do some good work Funky!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 13 2008, 01:48 PM~12420528
> *you do some good work Funky!!!
> *


thanks man, i seen in other posts you had some trouble in the past...when you are ready let me know, i wont let you down, and you wont be disappointed...would love to get down on some shit for ya...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 13 2008, 06:19 PM~12422106
> *thanks man, i seen in other posts you had some trouble in the past...when you are ready let me know, i wont let you down, and you wont be disappointed...would love to get down on some shit for ya...
> *


yeah thanks bro...Most of my engraving is done on my fleet but I will be working on my bomb and caddy rag and I will hit you up...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 15 2008, 07:19 PM~12437642
> *yeah thanks bro...Most of my engraving is done on my fleet but I will be working on my bomb and caddy rag and I will hit you up...
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got some stuff heading your way to get some engraving done again.....ready for '09 hno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 16 2008, 11:35 AM~12444400
> *i got some stuff heading your way to get some engraving done again.....ready for '09 hno:
> *


you know i got ya lil homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 16 2008, 06:40 PM~12449319
> *you know i got ya lil homie.... :biggrin:
> *


my ****** alive :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one who needs some polishing Im down to help from little to no charge. :biggrin: LOL seriously though. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

IM GET N READT 4 U COME N OUT HARD IN 09 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Dec 16 2008, 08:41 PM~12449330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets do this homie....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 06:36 PM~12449887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the knock off in the background :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 17 2008, 03:07 PM~12456220
> *I like the knock off in the background :biggrin:
> *


workin something nice on them....wait til those are done, should be ready by sunday.....gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

U GOIN TO THE TOY DRIVE ON SATURDAY?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 17 2008, 08:02 PM~12460741
> *workin something nice on them....wait til those are done, should be ready by sunday.....gonna be sick  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 16 2008, 08:58 PM~12450090
> *IM GET N READT 4 U COME N OUT HARD IN 09 :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WATS UP ROY WAT DID U PLACE IN HOUSTON SHOW?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Going On Chad?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12460787
> *U GOIN TO THE TOY DRIVE ON SATURDAY?
> *


I GUESS IM BEING IGNORED :tears:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 18 2008, 10:57 PM~12470727
> *I GUESS IM BEING IGNORED :tears:
> *


nah fool...just got home...yes at 1:45 a.m.


went in at 6 a.m. yesterday................19 hours on the clock..... :0 :0 :0 :0 



gotta chase that money homie....




anyways, what toy drive you talking about?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

3032 S. MAIN ST. IN THE SOUTH SIDE OFF OF BERRY AND 35 FROM 1-5 SATURDAY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 19 2008, 10:47 AM~12473114
> *nah fool...just got home...yes at 1:45 a.m.
> went in at 6 a.m. yesterday................19 hours on the clock..... :0  :0  :0  :0
> gotta chase that money homie....
> ...



Damn I wish I could work 19 hours days I'm only workin 10 right now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bring the bike chad


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

send me a pm on how much to do some parts & plac


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12478078
> *send me a pm on how much to do some parts & plac
> *


send me a pm on what parts to do....


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how my parts coming fool? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

hey homie my homeboy just passed away and right before he passed away he gave me a set of used sbc valve covers off his cutlass to put on my monte and thats the only thing i have left of him all i want on them is r.i.p t.j and his date nothing really fancy thanks in advance


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

merry x-mas bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Merry Christmas Brotha


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

happy holidays bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

post pics of my bars when u get done.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lookin forward to my parts :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up Chad


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Waz up chad!saw you and your bike on living the low life :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i saw my display on living the lowlife :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i didnt get to see it yet, was delivering a load in shrevport....oh welll ill catch it...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 21 2009, 11:09 PM~12778286
> *i didnt get to see it yet, was delivering a load in shrevport....oh welll ill catch it...
> *


Whats up Chad. Hows the open road?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 12:13 AM~12778329
> *Whats up Chad. Hows the open road?
> *


loooooooooooooonnng... :biggrin: but kool. at home right now, almost out of hours for the week, gotta take a break so my hours will restart...ill be home for sure thursday or friday. gonna try and knock your bars out, ill hit you up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 21 2009, 11:21 PM~12778444
> *loooooooooooooonnng... :biggrin:  but kool. at home right now, almost out of hours for the week, gotta take a break so my hours will restart...ill be home for sure thursday or friday. gonna try and knock your bars out, ill hit you up
> *


ok. LMK I have your cash in hand. :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

transmission on its way next week :0 its getting polished right now


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

zhow you gona ship it???? R.P.S.????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 30 2009, 11:33 PM~12864579
> *zhow you gona ship it???? R.P.S.????
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:48 AM~12911400
> *
> *


i got you man, just got back from missouri-alabama-louisiana again, i havent forgot about you, or anyone else, but gotta take care of my job first, you guys be patient with me...sorry for the delay but i am trying to stay in contact with everyone and let them know whats going on...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 5 2009, 08:29 AM~12912778
> *i got you man, just got back from missouri-alabama-louisiana again, i havent forgot about you, or anyone else, but gotta take care of my job first, you guys be patient with me...sorry for the delay but i am trying to stay in contact with everyone and let them know whats going on...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 5 2009, 07:29 AM~12912778
> *i got you man, just got back from missouri-alabama-louisiana again, i havent forgot about you, or anyone else, but gotta take care of my job first, you guys be patient with me...sorry for the delay but i am trying to stay in contact with everyone and let them know whats going on...
> *


Its all good. I just TTT the thread. not buggin.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2009, 11:24 PM~12878015
> *
> *



Jus let me know so I can stop by wednesday to pick it up......gota make arrangements to take it home then chad can get it later. Unless hes home that night?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If you in the dfw and want some good engraving at a good price Funky Styles all day


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o bish ass ricky.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 10:22 AM~12983517
> *o bish ass ricky.
> *


[/B]O BIG ASS JUAN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u going to the meeting tomorrow


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 12 2009, 01:36 PM~12985068
> *u going to the meeting tomorrow
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT UP CHAD, RICKY, AND MONEY MIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12993713
> *WHAT UP CHAD, RICKY, AND MONEY MIKE!  :biggrin:
> *



Whats Up Bizz!! Just workin and chasin daylight........how bout u bROther man??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 13 2009, 01:34 PM~12993689
> *:yes:
> *


Whats up Ricky :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 13 2009, 01:37 PM~12993713
> *WHAT UP CHAD, RICKY, AND MONEY MIKE!  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on biz...... :cheesy:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

if u have parts show chromed do u have 2 re chrome it if u engrave it


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Feb 15 2009, 07:14 PM~13011045
> *if u have parts show chromed do u have 2 re chrome it if u engrave it
> *


 :yessad: u gotta strip the old chrome and repolish to get it engraved


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13011511
> *:yessad: u gotta strip the old chrome and repolish to get it engraved
> *


so in other words i gota engrave then get it re chromed again :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Feb 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13012558
> *so in other words i gota engrave then get it re chromed again :angry:
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Feb 15 2009, 10:13 PM~13012558
> *so in other words i gota engrave then get it re chromed again :angry:
> *


well......if you want it done right, i have seen people do it over the chrome, but over time that will rust out...and look real bad


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 15 2009, 08:24 PM~13012671
> *well......if you want it done right, i have seen people do it over the chrome, but over time that will rust out...and look real bad
> *


 ok thanks for the help :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 13 2009, 10:37 AM~12993713
> *WHAT UP CHAD, RICKY, AND MONEY MIKE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

hey funky can you give me a qoute on engraving a set of wheels


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Feb 14 2009, 02:02 PM~13002526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA CUANTOS ANOS TIENES???? 30?40? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats good chad!! Have u talk 2 homeboy on my RO hood ornament.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 19 2009, 09:58 PM~13054195
> *Whats good chad!! Have u talk 2 homeboy on my RO hood ornament.
> *


wassup bRO, talked to him about a week ago, he said it should be here real soon, ill call him tommorrow to find out what the hold up is...sorry about all that


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 18 2009, 02:20 PM~13039902
> *hey funky can you give me a qoute on engraving a set of wheels
> *


car or bike....


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 23 2009, 08:18 PM~13092343
> *car or bike....
> *


Bike 26in uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

What up bro :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 19 2009, 12:06 PM~13050546
> *
> YA CUANTOS ANOS TIENES????  30?40?  :biggrin:
> *


27


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 24 2009, 01:14 PM~13097354
> *27
> *


still a puppy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for the best pond for pound engraver :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 23 2009, 09:17 PM~13092335
> *wassup bRO, talked to him about a week ago, he said it should be here real soon, ill call him tommorrow to find out what the hold up is...sorry about all that
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT 4 MY HOMIE


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 5 2009, 11:02 PM~13196398
> *TTT 4 MY HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro. I thought ya didn't love me no more. Ain't heard from any of y'all.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 6 2009, 07:04 AM~13199571
> *Thanks bro. I thought ya didn't love me no more. Ain't heard from any of y'all.
> *


DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE U ALWAYS GOT LOVE FROM ME. JUST HIT A bROtha UP SOMETIME


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

TTMFT bRO. how is everybody doin? shit its hell out here. just wanted to say good luck on the wego tour this year bRO.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## beebettyboop (May 20, 2009)

dats fuckin bad assss


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Chad how's everything going :wave: Just wondering if you're workin on my parts yet, I know it took a hella long time to get that motor for the engraver in


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

nice work


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Sup homie!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Nice work homie, hope to do business with u sometime soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Apr 8 2009, 10:21 AM~13517952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

WHAT UP CHAD


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

SUP MY BRO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Chad you going to the techniques show?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:46 AM~14148966
> *Chad you going to the techniques show?
> *


when and where


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jun 3 2009, 08:33 PM~14087123
> *SUP MY BRO
> *


wassup ROy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:48 AM~14148994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably wont be here man, the only reason i was here and am still here this week is cause my truck is in the shop right now, should be ready either today or tommorrow...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 11:13 AM~14149228
> *probably wont be here man, the only reason i was here and am still here this week is cause my truck is in the shop right now, should be ready either today or tommorrow...
> *


  LMK if yall come out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

major props chad on this masterpiece. over and beyond the call of duty


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hell yeah bro, glad you liked it....sorry it took so long


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 07:58 PM~14155434
> *hell yeah bro, glad you liked it....sorry it took so long
> *


quality is well worth waiting for :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just wait till its chromed :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14155459
> *just wait till its chromed :0
> *


i cant wait to see it two toned...definately a front page pic for my soon to be website... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2009, 05:46 AM~14155241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's bad ass. Any news on my parts Chad?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
















































major props chad on this masterpiece. over and beyond the call of duty



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Some bad work   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 10 2009, 10:51 PM~14156107
> *Some bad work     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x65


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 10 2009, 09:06 PM~14156293
> *x65
> *


ss drop


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 10 2009, 10:31 PM~14155846
> *Damn that's bad ass.  Any news on my parts Chad?
> *


yessir, in work as we speak....    will have some pics for you soon to prove it, this tranny was a lil different though, its all aluminum so its a hell of alot easier to cut than parts like mine and yours, so i didnt have to wait on the new motors for it, the engraver would cut it fine....but your gettin taken care of man, i had a lil time this week to really make some progress on the things i had in here due to my truck being in the shop all week...no truck=no hauling loads=hometime= :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 07:19 AM~14156420
> *yessir, in work as we speak....       will have some pics for you soon to prove it, this tranny was a lil different though, its all aluminum so its a hell of alot easier to cut than parts like mine and yours, so i didnt have to wait on the new motors for it, the engraver would cut it fine....but your gettin taken care of man, i had a lil time this week to really make some progress on the things i had in here due to my truck being in the shop all week...no truck=no hauling loads=hometime= :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

GOOD WORK CHAD


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 10 2009, 11:41 PM~14156664
> *GOOD WORK CHAD
> *


thanks adrian...how ya been man...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14157057
> *thanks adrian...how ya been man...
> *



Doing good, doing upgrades on the trike and working on the elco


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 12:13 AM~14157057
> *thanks adrian...how ya been man...
> *


Sup fool !! Have you posted anything about that thing yet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jun 11 2009, 12:31 AM~14157234
> *Doing good, doing upgrades on the trike and working on the elco
> *


 :cheesy: PICS?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

guess this aint good enough for all these big ballers on here either :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 04:03 PM~14163721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they jealous cuz they cant afford it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 03:03 PM~14163721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Chad... As always... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Bad Ass Work Chad!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 12 2009, 10:29 AM~14170264
> *Bad Ass Work Chad!!
> *


thanks man....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14163721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO ON IN THIS MUG GIVES PROPS HARDLY!!! ALL THEY DO IS LURK...

SHIT LOOK HELLA TIGHT!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14170314
> *NO ON IN THIS MUG GIVES PROPS HARDLY!!!  ALL THEY DO IS LURK...
> 
> SHIT LOOK HELLA TIGHT!
> *


yeah, im noticing that, its cool though, my homies know wassup....thanks for the props man....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2009, 10:41 AM~14170324
> *yeah, im noticing that, its cool though, my homies know wassup....thanks for the props man....
> *


I THINK ITS CRAZY ALL THAT DETAIL...MOST OF ITS ALL HIDDEN....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 12 2009, 08:43 AM~14170346
> *I THINK ITS CRAZY ALL THAT DETAIL...MOST OF ITS ALL HIDDEN....
> *


whats gonna be hidden?. not this transmission.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 12 2009, 11:13 AM~14170535
> *whats gonna be hidden?. not this transmission.
> *


THE RO LOGO... THAT WHOLE TO PART KISSES THE BODY..

FACES DOWN????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 12 2009, 11:24 AM~14170614
> *THE RO LOGO... THAT WHOLE TO PART KISSES THE BODY..
> 
> FACES DOWN????
> *


no it faces up, and yeah it will kiss the body.....some of the time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2009, 12:53 PM~14171311
> *no it faces up, and yeah it will kiss the body.....some of the time
> *


cut the belly and mold in some plexxy it will alway be visible :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 12 2009, 01:24 PM~14171603
> *cut the belly and mold in some plexxy it will alway be visible :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


prolly doing some retractable shit. secret rollerz shit.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 11:35 AM~14171706
> *prolly doing some retractable shit. secret rollerz shit.
> *


kinda right. but will all be visible


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:35 PM~14171706
> *prolly doing some retractable shit. secret rollerz shit.
> *


as always *****, gotta keep fools like you guessin :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looks sick


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 04:03 PM~14163721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's just beautiful, i need to get me something like that. The owner of that thing will be very happy i am sure. Does it need to be plated first?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Jun 11 2009, 04:03 PM~14163721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Body lift will ensure that u see this bad boy from a mile away. :biggrin:


----------



## gonzo2000 (Apr 13, 2008)

what up driver that traney looks bad you got down loco


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzo2000_@Jun 12 2009, 11:28 PM~14176585
> *what up driver that traney looks bad you got down loco
> *


Hey chad this is Arnold bt the way


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Chad :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hola amigo :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Wassup fellas, tony I aint forgot about ya. My truck was ready and work called had to leave. Been gone since saturday nite. Won't be back til next weekend. In arkansas at a truckstop now. Will get u pics soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Dog!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 19 2009, 08:37 AM~14235518
> *Wassup fellas, tony I aint forgot about ya. My truck was ready and work called had to leave. Been gone since saturday nite. Won't be back til next weekend. In arkansas at a truckstop now. Will get u pics soon.
> *


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

chad look at my new trailer


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

saw the trans upclose at the SA show...great work
be safe on the road


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 19 2009, 08:37 AM~14235518
> *Wassup fellas, tony I aint forgot about ya. My truck was ready and work called had to leave. Been gone since saturday nite. Won't be back til next weekend. In arkansas at a truckstop now. Will get u pics soon.
> *










:angry: 



J/K :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 06:03 PM~14163721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking great Chad...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

F S E!!! Da Homie gets down!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Bad ass work. That trans if off the hook. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Already tracking this topic


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHERE YOU AT CHAD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 3 2009, 03:08 PM~15258266
> *WHERE YOU AT CHAD
> *


What's good big dirty. What's goin down. Shit man I been workin my ass off bro. I'm in pennsylvania right now. Will be up here for a lil while but will be home sooner or later. I'm goin up to new york tommorrow. When this job is done I'm gonna try to go home by way of va beach. If I can do it. Ill hit u up.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 04:03 PM~14163721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

wat it dew chad, where you been hiding? as for me just doing my time out here in iraq, counting the days down, not months any more. i hope i will be home for the houston show. you know i am gonna need some work done on MIZUNDERSTOOD! holla brotha.


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

What's good homie, hey I need a price on getting my two wings done for my K/O.....


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

hey bro the tranny is off the hook wat kind of engraver are u usein i would love to try it out i no it takes practice keep up the good work


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

The drawing will be held at our fajita plate sale that we are having on June 12th at the O'Rielly's on the corner of Berry and Hemphill in Ft. Worth. The tickets for the raffle are $10 for 1 and 3 for $20. Plate sale tickets are $3.00 prior to June 12th and $5.00 on the day of. Come out and support the youth of tomorrow. If you are unable to make it to Ft Worth to purchase the tickets please call me at 940-727-1730 and I can make arrangements to get the tickets to you. Good luck to everyone and THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 25 2010, 09:06 PM~17603301
> *The drawing will be held at our fajita plate sale that we are having on June 12th at the O'Rielly's on the corner of Berry and Hemphill in Ft. Worth. The tickets for the raffle are $10 for 1 and 3 for $20. Plate sale tickets are $3.00 prior to June 12th and $5.00 on the day of. Come out and support the youth of tomorrow. If you are unable to make it to Ft Worth to purchase the tickets please call me at 940-727-1730  and I can make arrangements to get the tickets to you. Good luck to everyone and THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday bRO!!!!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

SOME BADAZZ ENGRAVING SKILLZ CHAD ! STAY UP MAN.


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

how much 4 three fenders engraved with d-town on them?


----------

